# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Doremon chế: ngu si hưởng thái bình

## mrvuong198x

* Doremon che*  cuộc đòi làm sao bất công, giàu thì nó ghét, nghèo thì nó khinh, thông minh nó đố kị, ngu si hưởng thái bình


    doremon che 2012
 


    Xem Doremon chế vui - Mời các bạn cùng tiếp tục xem doremon che vui
 

    Hội những người thích chế Doraemon 



    Đọc truyện doremon che
 


avatar buon



    Truyện Doremon chế mới nhất







    Doremon chế vui do cộng đồng mạng thực hiện. Mời các bạn cùng đọc Doremon chế vui để thư giãn.




    Đọc truyện Doremon chế hài hước. Mời các bạn cùng đọc truyện Doremon chế được viết bởi những người có khiếu hài hước.








    Doremon chế mới nhất

----------


## xapxinh

Thích nhất truyện doremon

----------

